# Supermarket Search...



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

This man approached this very beautiful woman in a large supermarket and said, "I've lost my wife here in the supermarket. Can you talk to me for a couple of minutes?"

The woman looked puzzled. "Why talk to me?" she asked. "Because every time I talk to a woman with tits like yours, my wife appears out of nowhere".


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

You might think its a joke .... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Bully (Sep 26, 2002)

[smiley=drummer.gif] BOOM BOOM!


----------

